# My new Lang 48!!



## kunkel3269 (Apr 23, 2019)

Finally pulled the trigger and got a Lang! Definitely impressed with it! Can’t wait to cook on it. Started a thread just a minute ago about the damper concern but figured I needed to share some pics!


----------



## Jabiru (Apr 23, 2019)

What a weapon. I bet your stoked. I would have loved one of these but we cant get them in Australia.


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 23, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> What a weapon. I bet your stoked. I would have loved one of these but we cant get them in Australia.


Thanks Jabiru! I am very excited to try it out!


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 23, 2019)

congratulations.  looks very nice


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 23, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> congratulations.  looks very nice


Thank you!


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 23, 2019)

I go wide open on intake and exhaust And adjust heat with the amount of wood. What kind of wood are u cooking with?


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 23, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> I go wide open on intake and exhaust And adjust heat with the amount of wood. What kind of wood are u cooking with?


I’ve got oak right now. Usually use pecan.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 23, 2019)

Oak is good stuff! It’s the best stuff I got and there’s 7 different kinds to choose from. Plum is 2nd choice


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 23, 2019)

Nice! Looks like it is built very solid!

What will be your first smoke?


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 23, 2019)

What is the dia. of the cook chamber on a Lang 36?


----------



## Marian Starks (Apr 24, 2019)

Congratulations! Looks like a Tank!


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 24, 2019)

Nice rig.  I am sure you will get many good cooks on that.  Very nice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2019)

Congrats!
Your gonna love that thing!!
Al


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 24, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Nice! Looks like it is built very solid!
> 
> What will be your first smoke?


Thank you. Will probably do a couple of racks of spare ribs and maybe a pork butt or 2.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 24, 2019)

Nice one!!


----------



## CWheeler3 (Apr 25, 2019)

Did you ask for the expanded metal on the firebox vents? If not that must be a fairly new design improvement. I haven't seen that before, but it is a good idea.


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 25, 2019)

CWheeler3 said:


> Did you ask for the expanded metal on the firebox vents? If not that must be a fairly new design improvement. I haven't seen that before, but it is a good idea.


Did not ask for it. Did not know they did that till I got it in on Sunday. Noticed another member on here that got a 48 around November that are the same way.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 25, 2019)

Is that to prevent fires I’m guessing? They may went bigger on the vents since that cuts off a lot of surface area


----------



## worm304 (Apr 26, 2019)

Congrats!! Such a great feeling when a new toy shows up.  I'm getting the second cook in this weekend on my new 36.  It's what I think about all week when trying to get to sleep!


----------



## Ishi (Apr 26, 2019)

Beautiful looking rig!!
Enjoy


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 26, 2019)

Enjoy your new smoker!!


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 26, 2019)

worm304 said:


> Congrats!! Such a great feeling when a new toy shows up.  I'm getting the second cook in this weekend on my new 36.  It's what I think about all week when trying to get to sleep!


LOL I am the same way! The weekend can’t get here fast enough!


----------

